# irritabilty from the pregnancy



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

The last couple weeks I have wanted to pull my friggen hair out over the silliest things. I have realized I have less and less patience for Sativa and I feel awful about it. I forgot how time consuming and difficult it was to have a puppy. Not a good excuse I know. ALSO I have a pit lab. not nearly as stubborn as a pittie lol. I feel so stressed and anxious about the baby. and then my hormones. Idk how to explain how I feel. Honestly, trevor is wonderful and really doesn't even have to do anything. annnnd i wanna punch him in the face.I feel bad and maybe like I'm thinking too much about myself. which make me a little teary (darn those emotions) before I did everything for Trevor and I loved doing it, and him and the dogs are still just as important. I just feel so tired and uncomfortable all the time. How did everyone else get through this, and how do I stop being such an inconsiderate beyotch. lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I know how you feel! I am getting moody too, Hang in there! lol


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Loll tell Trevor to find a quiet place cause he's going to need it. Its a difficult time your body is going thru changes and hormones are all over. So maybe when you feel this way play something that is soothing to you mentally, light a scented candle (if your not bothered by scents) vent in a journal or soak in the tub and cry it out if you need to.Just let Trevor know you need some time to be angry, emotional lol. Pregnancy is difficult on a woman, mentally, emotionally and physically. The guys try their hardest to make it better but nothing right now is ever right ... you'll make it up to him once your precious baby is here ... and the dogs will forgive you...


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

BAHAHAHA! I have already been running that mile for the last two months now and a few times threw things at mark and smacked him (on the arm of course) I swear I get angry over the dogs doing things I used to think was cute. I am with you on tho on the feeling and it is *sigh*


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I sent you a pm!!

During my first weeks of pregnancy I was incredibly happy all the time... haha Which normally I am moody and irritable.. lol Also I was crying at the drop of a hat... and I still do this. lol I have always been an emotional type of person but it's been even more so! It's all hormones hunny!


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I know how you feel! I am getting moody too, Hang in there! lol


I never realized how many of us on here are knocked up.
it's like an epidemic hahaha.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> BAHAHAHA! I have already been running that mile for the last two months now and a few times threw things at mark and smacked him (on the arm of course) I swear I get angry over the dogs doing things I used to think was cute. I am with you on tho on the feeling and it is *sigh*


I swear Trevor doesn't even have to do anything and I'm yelling at him. and then I do cry because I realize just how unreasonable I'm being. I swear. I went to the doctor and I said can you explain to him how I'm feeling. because he is driving me effin crazy so easily that I swear sometimes I wanna smack him.
He's been so supportive and helping me so much he does anything I ask him to and then something sets me off and I go all crazy and yell.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

HA! I am just the opposite, my husband said I am being so nice and sweet. Normally he says I'm mean but now I am acting like a sweet pea. lol I do cry at the drop of a hat, I was just watching "Bolt" and burst into tears.... really? LMAO

Yeah it must have been that GP water we have been drinking then go knocked up.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> HA! I am just the opposite, my husband said I am being so nice and sweet. Normally he says I'm mean but now I am acting like a sweet pea. lol I do cry at the drop of a hat, I was just watching "Bolt" and burst into tears.... really? LMAO
> 
> Yeah it must have been that GP water we have been drinking then go knocked up.


Lisa, my wife was like that too with our first child. I told her I need to keep her knocked up all the time. So it didn't work we have the 2 boys and the 2 dogs and she is just as irritable. LOL Good thing I go back to work on Monday LOL


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> Lisa, my wife was like that too with our first child. I told her I need to keep her knocked up all the time. So it didn't work we have the 2 boys and the 2 dogs and she is just as irritable. LOL Good thing I go back to work on Monday LOL


:rofl: yeah by husband said he wants to keep me pregnant! lol
I just don't care about the little stuff and do not want to get stressed out so I let it go. Last night we was trying to argue with me and I was like meh! He got mad because he wanted to argue and was ignoring him. :hammer: i think he is being hormonal for the both of us!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Awwwwe... Sounds like you're over stressed just need a hug *hugs*. You're not a terrible person nor are you being inconsiderate. Pregnancy can be a tough thing to go through even at the earliest of stages. When you feel yourself getting upset try to channel that energy in an artistic, fun way or treat yourself to a day at the spa. 

How far along are you? 
What kind of baby room theme are you doing?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> HA! I am just the opposite, my husband said I am being so nice and sweet. Normally he says I'm mean but now I am acting like a sweet pea. lol I do cry at the drop of a hat, I was just watching "Bolt" and burst into tears.... really? LMAO
> 
> Yeah it must have been that GP water we have been drinking then go knocked up.


lol That sounds like how I was early on...


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Awwwwe... Sounds like you're over stressed just need a hug *hugs*. You're not a terrible person nor are you being inconsiderate. Pregnancy can be a tough thing to go through even at the earliest of stages. When you feel yourself getting upset try to channel that energy in an artistic, fun way or treat yourself to a day at the spa.
> 
> How far along are you?
> What kind of baby room theme are you doing?


I am ten weeks today!!!
and I've known since I was only three weeks along. because that is when the morning sickness started I though I had food poisoning. haha.
IDK about the baby room.
I was just thinking of doing a gray room and myabe something else
haven't decided I'm not too artsy.
lol


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> lol That sounds like how I was early on...


I;ve been really open and apologetic but not necessarily nice lol


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Wow I didnt get moody at all for any of my kids!....lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> Wow I didnt get moody at all for any of my kids!....lol


AHHH It's a man!!! Lets get him Preggers!!!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

i didnt get morning sick...or even gain any weight nor stretchmarks either!....lol


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Nizmosmommy said:


> I am ten weeks today!!!
> and I've known since I was only three weeks along. because that is when the morning sickness started I though I had food poisoning. haha.
> IDK about the baby room.
> I was just thinking of doing a gray room and myabe something else
> ...


Wow you're still earlies 

I'm not really artsy either, but I get inspired from things I see in magazines & then kind of do my own thing with it. I used to watch that reality show with Tori Spelling & her husband dean. She did her daughters first birthday in lady bug theme. It was so simple but came out so cute. My friend sam did her baby room in sailor theme & it came out adorable . She had a little sailboat painted on the wall where they put the crib with their baby's name painted in. I don't know if it was painted though I think they used this wallpaper sticker like material that made the boat.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I won't have to worry about a nursery theme for awhile... I'm going with a bassinet either one that goes up to 23lbs or 35lbs... I really don't want to use a crib til baby is older... I want him there right beside me.  I would sleep with him in the bed.. but I just don't trust myself not to let him roll off.. that is scary! 

But the color theme I'm doing all my stuff in is earth tones like chocolate brown, soft greens, off white, and soft blues. 

I'm having my baby shower this coming Sunday!!! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## tzbart (Oct 23, 2009)

See I went from really happy and boo hooey to...well my head would spin on my shoulders. Especially when I went into labor. My husband deployed when I was five months. So he missed out on a good chunk of the nasty mean wife. Haha Plus all I craved was spaghettie.

Its going to come and go in waves. Its like you are in a clear box watching this crazy irrational person that is you. And you cant stop them. Haha. Just make sure you let them know you love them even when you temporarily lose your mind. Hahaha It goes by faster than you think. Enjoy the time when its expected and ok for you to be like this. Haha


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> Wow I didnt get moody at all for any of my kids!....lol


:rofl: I'm glad lol


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Wow you're still earlies
> 
> I'm not really artsy either, but I get inspired from things I see in magazines & then kind of do my own thing with it. I used to watch that reality show with Tori Spelling & her husband dean. She did her daughters first birthday in lady bug theme. It was so simple but came out so cute. My friend sam did her baby room in sailor theme & it came out adorable . She had a little sailboat painted on the wall where they put the crib with their baby's name painted in. I don't know if it was painted though I think they used this wallpaper sticker like material that made the boat.


Yeah I just measured my tummy for the baby book and I went up an inch and a half in my waist in two weeks.
to watch myself gain all this weight is just... ahhh. haha.
I'm a really small girl so I'm just worried I'll look too skeletal.
I was thinking for a boys nursery an earthy brown with like blue teddys or abc blocks in green and blue spelling his name.
For a girl I was thinking dark gray with like an ark theme.
but I'm sure a million ideas will come as I get farther along.



tzbart said:


> See I went from really happy and boo hooey to...well my head would spin on my shoulders. Especially when I went into labor. My husband deployed when I was five months. So he missed out on a good chunk of the nasty mean wife. Haha Plus all I craved was spaghettie.
> 
> Its going to come and go in waves. Its like you are in a clear box watching this crazy irrational person that is you. And you cant stop them. Haha. Just make sure you let them know you love them even when you temporarily lose your mind. Hahaha It goes by faster than you think. Enjoy the time when its expected and ok for you to be like this. Haha


Last night we had a talk and I was just crying and apologizing lol.
Because I feel so bad when I hurt his feelings with the little things.
It's like how can you hurt the preson you love the most lol. boo hoo.
but I love being able to use it as an excuse for now.
I wish it wasn't true though and I could control it. haha


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Isaacs room is sky blue. Nice and bright. We did a Pooh bear theme.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> Isaacs room is sky blue. Nice and bright. We did a Pooh bear theme.


I like pooh I just want something really different.
because my sisters have done previous nurseries pooh.
and a couple friends.
I just want something really mellow and I don't really want a blue or a pink room.
I was thinking specifically gray or earthy greens and browns


----------



## Suga (Feb 13, 2010)

I think I have been threw every emotion known to man while being pregnant, lol. In the beginning I was a wreak, because I kept trying to figure out why in the world I would cry a river over nothing or why I would have mixed emotions. I get really bad anxiety so my ob/gyn prescribed me I think it was Zoloft. After reading all the scary warnings I decided not to take it and just deal with it. 
What I have found helpful for myself is when I'm feeling really anxious or angry is to go into the bedroom, tell everyone I need time alone and just lay in the bed and concentrate on my breathing inhaling and exhaling. Or I would just cry till my eyes had enough lol. Sometimes it would last for 2 days where I didn't want to even get out of bed. Kratos would give me my time and just cuddle with me, but after a while he would then do a nose dive straight into my neck and start licking me till I started busting up laughing and got up.  

This sure is one part of being pregnant that I am not going to miss that's for sure, I can't wait for it to be all over lol.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Helena has been a good pregnancy pal. She has taken to licking my belly.


----------



## Suga (Feb 13, 2010)

Lol Kratos does the same thing to me when I'm trying to put some belly butter on. I have to make sure he's out of the room when I do it lol. Other than that he loves sleeping with his head on my belly.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

So cute I hope my dogs realize when I'm pregnant.
I know Nismo will notice when I get big.
But Idk about Sativa. 
She's pretty oblivious to anything that doesn't involve her.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

unfortunate for my dogs, they get yelled at to leave me alone. most of the time Riley is outside running around and Peaches is in the living room locked out from the room or if I am in the living room she is in the bedroom away from me. inbetween the short training sessions for Peaches I don't really bother with the dogs right now....too moody and shor tempered. hope that changes though soon because I go into these NONE moody weeks and then MOODY weeks.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

When we are laying be bed Helena used to curl up in a ball by my feet, now she usually likes to curl up in front of my belly. One day she curled up in front of me and stuck her nose up under my belly and inhaled deeply and then sighed and kept her nose there. hahaha it was so cute!

Do you think dogs can smell the baby??


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> When we are laying be bed Helena used to curl up in a ball by my feet, now she usually likes to curl up in front of my belly. One day she curled up in front of me and stuck her nose up under my belly and inhaled deeply and then sighed and kept her nose there. hahaha it was so cute!
> 
> Do you think dogs can smell the baby??


I'm not sure if they can smell it?
maybe.
But I definitely think they can sense it.
maybe all the different hormones just makes them know.
I was thinking last night about how cute it was going to be to introduce baby to the dogs.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I would think they could smell it... I mean think of all the things they can smell! Some dogs can detect cancer! Some dogs can find drugs that are very well hidden...


----------



## Suga (Feb 13, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I would think they could smell it... I mean think of all the things they can smell! Some dogs can detect cancer! Some dogs can find drugs that are very well hidden...


Very good point, now you got me wondering about it lol. I'm sure they can hear the baby though. My sister in laws Yorki would always come and cuddle with me as soon as I laid on the couch. He would put his head on my lower belly. What was funny is that the baby would start kicking him in the head lol once he got tired of it he would huff then get off but then would come back 10 minutes later. What's weird is that she doesn't do that with Kratos. She might move a little to the opposite side as to get comfortable but that's about it.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Nizmosmommy said:


> Yeah I just measured my tummy for the baby book and I went up an inch and a half in my waist in two weeks.
> to watch myself gain all this weight is just... ahhh. haha.
> I'm a really small girl so I'm just worried I'll look too skeletal.
> I was thinking for a boys nursery an earthy brown with like blue teddys or abc blocks in green and blue spelling his name.
> ...


Awwwwe. You'll be fine 

Those are really cute ideas, I like the teddy's with building block names... You still have a while to decide, which is the fun part. Were you 'moody' (ya know) prior to pregnancy or is this a whole new thing for you?


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Awwwwe. You'll be fine
> 
> Those are really cute ideas, I like the teddy's with building block names... You still have a while to decide, which is the fun part. Were you 'moody' (ya know) prior to pregnancy or is this a whole new thing for you?


ohh I wasn't moody. I was kind of a b!!ch but I wasn't thisss crazy.
we went to the doctor today and heard the baby's heartbeat, 
and since we could hear it so clearly that baby has a strong heart beat.


----------

